# Any one know of a good source for stickers?



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

I have been using basswood for stickers I cut my last basswood log earlier this week got some stickers but not enough to last long. The other issue I have with making my own is it is time consuming! The log was only about 100-120 BF and it took me most of the afternoon to break the log down and cut the stickers to length. Any suggestions on quick easy cheap ways to come up with more? I have a number of pine/spruce scraps I could possibly use however I am worried that they may leak sap onto my stickered lumber.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

A commercial sawmill should have lots of them. You may even be able to get some rejects free.

When I was in high school, I worked one summer at a local sawmill. One of the jobs I had was "making sticks." I wasn't coordinated enough to be very good at it. Some of the women working there were much more proficient than I. :no:


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

*Stickers*

Check the cabinet shops in your area, when they straight line rip boards the off fall is scrap most of the time. When I got mine the thickness was always 13/16ths and i kept anything 3/4 or wider, and the best part is there allready dry. It could be a win win for you as the shop will no you have a mill also:thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Two good ideas already for ya from ET & Logger. 

I've been using ERC sticker now for years. I haven't had to mill stickers in a long time. At first I wouild choose the knottiest cedar logs to mill for stickers whenever I was building up my inventory of them (after I finally settled on the decision to use cedar exclusively because I was where you are now at one time - just using whatever) but it soon dawned on me that the best stickers come from the best logs. Fewest knots and straightest grain. Cedar stickers from knotty wood will break apart on you and also crook & twist and bend etc. and that's not what you want from a sticker. 

Straight & clear cedar make excellent stickers that last and last and last. Plus they dry out fast of course. They don't give you the sap problem as long as you don't use the bark/sap portion. In fact, if you have to buy a few cedar logs just to make stickers it's worth it IMO because then you'll be done with your sticker dilemma. Plus cedar stickers aren't porous like pine nor will they ever rot like pine. 

But from what I can tell, you're pretty good at getting free logs and I know you've gotten cedar before si next time you get some just get it in your head that the best use for them will be stickers. Use the best logs for stickers not the trash logs. I been down that road & made that mistake. 

I prefer the knotty cedar for projects any way. Clear cedar is pretty to some, but to me it's pretty boring. Turn them ugly clear logs into stickers. 




.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Just thought of something though. Better ask Daren or some other hard maple guy if ERC stickers are okay to use with that species. I don't have experience with hard maple and I know it's susceptible to sticker stain so check that out first if you cut any maple. 




.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

TexasTimbers said:


> Just thought of something though. Better ask Daren or some other hard maple guy if ERC stickers are okay to use with that species. I don't have experience with hard maple and I know it's susceptible to sticker stain so check that out first if you cut any maple. .


I don't know, never used it for stickers. I always use trash maple, quarter sawn. The stickers don't twist or warp or crack, last a long time from what I can tell. PIA to quarter stickers but I quarter almost all my hard maple, anyway, and use the thin edge boards for stickers. Time will tell. I have used the same stickers for maple, box elder, mulberry, juniper, oak, & cherry. They have stayed stable & straight thus far. I thought for sure color would transfer from some of the wood into the stickers, then re transfer into another load of maple, but it hasn't.


----------



## PSDkevin (Dec 18, 2010)

This is a long shot but when i re-did my basement floor i got the flooring from lumber liquidators. While i was loading up i noticed a butt load (thats an industry term lol) of stickers in the dumpster. Long story short, i left with more stickers than flooring and they were glad to unclutter their trash area. All different species. Seems flooring manufacturers throw what ever they are working in as sticker material.... just a thought


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

qbilder said:


> . . . PIA to quarter stickers . . .


Are you the same guy that can't figure out how to post pictures here? Not being a smarty I just don't want to go back and look but I'd like to see how you cut your stickers. You say you quarter saw them right?




.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you for all the suggestions. I will have to check on the sticker stain on maple in regards to the erc. It does happen sometimes with the basswood stickers that I use.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

TexasTimbers said:


> Are you the same guy that can't figure out how to post pictures here? Not being a smarty I just don't want to go back and look but I'd like to see how you cut your stickers. You say you quarter saw them right?
> .


Not a PIA, i'll get a pic for you. I use quarter sawn maple for stickers. I quarter saw all of my maple, and cut maple almost exclusively, so naturally quarter sawn maple is what I have for stickers. Once dried, I cut it all into 1x1x32" squares, sort through for the suitable stuff for cues, and the rest are stickers or firewood or window props, whatever.


----------

